# Most visited city in SSC



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Not many people have seen this section of the forums, if everyone voted it would probably change.


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

chris_underscore47 said:


> Not many people have seen this section of the forums, if everyone voted it would probably change.


yes, it is mostly the English speaking forumers who frequent the general sections more. Perhpas the poll trend is an outcome of that.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*I have visited these N. A. cities in the following order:*

*Los Angeles*
*Toronto*
*New York City*
*I would like to visit these cities in the following order:*

*Paris*
*London*
*Hong Kong*
*Tokyo*
*Sydney*
*Rio de Janeiro*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh shit I misread the whole thread, stupid me!!!! :hammer: 

Well, then just written: I was in:
New York (95, 96 twice)
London (86, 88, 91, 92, 95, 96, 99 and probably more)
Paris (91 and 92)
Berlin (89 - JUNE  and 93)
Amsterdam (99)
Dubai (95)
Rio De Janeiro (and Sampa of course!!!!!!!!) (2002 and 2003)


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Out of those on the list:

New York City (1996) :nuts:
Los Angeles (2006) :cheers: 
Toronto (2004) 
Madrid (2007) :banana:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

From the list: New York, Paris, Berlin and Amsterdam


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

I've been to the top 8 cities in the poll, from NY to Amsterdam

btw, from istHanbul to rio de jEneiro, you made this poll in a hurry, eh?


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

on that list:

Sydney- like 500 times

In April 2007:
London
Paris 
Madrid
Singapore

and others not on that list (manila, barcelona,rome)


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Just love LA!!!!!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

How comes that cities like Madrid and Dubai have been visited several times more than Rio???????

Well I still wonder how Sao Paulo or Barcelona would poll on that list


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> How comes that cities like Madrid and Dubai have been visited several times more than Rio???????
> 
> Well I still wonder how Sao Paulo or Barcelona would poll on that list


Because they are closer to Europe, derrrrrr.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

from this list just Istanbul

btw why there is no Moscow?much more important/nicer than Dubai


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

Paris, London, Madrid, LA!! isn't even Rome better than Dubai or Istanbul?!


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

For those who want Rome or Moscow, I simplycant include every city. THere are only 15 choices and I had tocover the entire world. I am aware Ileft out Shanghai, Mumbai, Bangkok, Manila, Barcelona, Mexico City aswell..but how can I please all ??


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

New York (2x)
Los Angeles (2x)
Singapore (8x airport + 1X city tour)
Tokyo (1x airport + nearby hotel)
Berlin (3x)
Dubai (2X)
London (2X)
Sydney (2X)
Amsterdam (1X)


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

chris_underscore47 said:


> Because they are closer to Europe, derrrrrr.


Er... I think one of them is *in* Europe... 

I don't think Sao Paulo would perform too well, but Barcelona is pretty well visited, one of the major tourist destinations in Europe. And what about Sydney? It's far away, but attracts lots of visitors too.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Taken from the list, in order of preference:

1- Hong Kong  (My most visited city outside North America)
2- London- Canary Wharf  (A mix of the best with the worst)
3- Toronto  

-----------------------------------------
4- New York  
5- Paris


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

schmidt said:


> Er... I think one of them is *in* Europe...
> 
> I don't think Sao Paulo would perform too well, but Barcelona is pretty well visited, one of the major tourist destinations in Europe. And what about Sydney? It's far away, but attracts lots of visitors too.


Yeah I know, I realised that I posted that yesterday, can't be bothered to edit.

Sydneys main tourism is from Asia but sooo many english peoples, with their red lobster sunburns.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

London and Singapore.. no Kuala Lumpur?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

If you don't know how to make a list don't make them. the two most visited cities in Europe are Barcelona (more than 10 million tourists per year) and Lisbon (more than 7 million) - 2006 data. Both suppress Paris and London and both are not in the list. Where's Rome? OMG!!!!


----------

